# Finale Spezifikation Radeon 67xx



## tm0975 (27. September 2010)

In den letzten Tagen wurde viel über die neuen AMD Grafikkarten der 6000er Serie spekuliert. Vor allem ging es darum, ob noch die alten 5d Shader der HD 5k Serie zum Einsatz kommen oder hier bereits die neuen 4D Shader der Northern Islands Generation Verwendung finden. Die Bestätiguing kommt nun von ati-forum.de. Es werden die neuen 4D Shader verwendet, die bei deutlich weniger Transistoren- und Platzverbrauch fast dieselbe Leistung erreichen sollen wie die Alten (98,5% laut Forum 3dcenter). Somit ist auch zu erwarten, dass die neue 6870 deutlich schneller wird als die 5870, die Rede ist von ca 40%. Interessanterweise wird die neue 6770 schneller als die 5850, was für ordentliche Dynamik in Grafikkartenmarkt sorgen dürfte. Somit ist davon auszugehen, dass die aktuelle Radeon 5k Serie recht schnell vom Markt verschwinden dürfte.

[Exklusiv] Finale Spezifikationen von Bart XT und Barts Pro

3DCenter Forum - AMD - Southern Islands GPUs (wohl 40 nm, 2010) - Seite 76

Google Übersetzer


Die Spezifikationen sehen wie folgt aus:
      .
*GPU     Barts Pro (AMD Radeon HD6750)*     .

Fertigung:    40nm     
GPU-Takt:    725MHz     
Stream-Prozessoren:  280 (4D)     
Rechenleistung:  1.624 TFLOPs     
Texture-Einheiten:  56 (14x4)     
Texture-Füllrate:  40.6 GTexel/s     
ROPs     32 (8x4)
Pixel-Füllrate:  23,2 GPixel/s     
Z-Buffer: 92,8 GSamples/s     
Speicher-Typ: GDDR 5Gbps     
Speicher-Takt: 1000MHz     
Speicher-Datenrate: 4.0Gbps     
Speicher-Bandbreite: 128.0GB/s     
max. TDP     114Watt
max. Idle-Verbrauch: 20Watt     



*Barts XT (AMD Radeon HD6770)*

Fertigung: 40nm
GPU-Takt: 900MHz
Stream-Prozessoren: 320 (4D)
Rechenleistung: 2.304 TFLOPs
Texture-Einheiten: 64 (16x4)
Texture-Füllrate: 57,6 GTexel/s
ROPs: 32 (8x4)
Pixel-Füllrate: 28.8 GPixel/s
Z-Buffer: 115,2 GSamples/s
Speicher-Typ: GDDR 5Gbps     
Speicher-Takt: 1050MHz
Speicher-Datenrate: 4,2Gbps
Speicher-Bandbreite: 134,4GB/s
max. TDP:  146Watt
max. Idle-Verbrauch: 23Watt


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...nen-von-barts-xt-und-barts-pro-gesichtet.html


----------



## poiu (27. September 2010)

> Interessanterweise wird die neue 6770 schneller als die 5850



Das wurde doch schon mal erwähnt, beim Vergleich der Generationen und zwar  das die HD6770 auch in denn Preisregionen 200-250€ liegen soll und nicht wie die heutige HD5770.

die HD6850 wird wohl dann High End werden.


----------



## XE85 (27. September 2010)

interessante News, die TDP des XT ist aber vergleichsweise hoch - 146W, da wirds wohl 2 6Pin Anschlüsse brauchen. Aber wenn die Leistung passt geht das in ordnung.

mfg


----------



## Jan565 (27. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> interessante News, die TDP des XT ist aber vergleichsweise hoch - 146W, da wirds wohl 2 6Pin Anschlüsse brauchen. Aber wenn die Leistung passt geht das in ordnung.
> 
> mfg



Die Soll ja mehr Leistung haben als die 5850 haben. Die 5850 hat eine TDP von 151W. Die 6770 von 147W. Tut sich also nichts. Spitzenwerte würde ich da eher zu sagen. 

Wenn die 6770 schon so gut ist. Wie wird dann die 6850 un 6870?


----------



## Explosiv (27. September 2010)

NEEEEIIINNN  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...nen-von-barts-xt-und-barts-pro-gesichtet.html

Du warst schneller, so ein Mist aber auch^^.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> die HD6850 wird wohl dann Hih End werden.


 
Und hoffentlich zu einem annehmbaren Preis, denn dann ist sie mein.



Explosiv schrieb:


> NEEEEIIINNN  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...nen-von-barts-xt-und-barts-pro-gesichtet.html
> 
> Du warst schneller, so ein Mist aber auch^^.
> 
> ...


 
Ihr könnt eure Threads ja verschmelzen!
Schließlich hast du sehr schön noch die Daten mit aufgelistet.


----------



## tm0975 (27. September 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> NEEEEIIINNN  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...nen-von-barts-xt-und-barts-pro-gesichtet.html
> 
> Du warst schneller, so ein Mist aber auch^^.
> 
> ...



und ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich die news poste, weil ich chronschen zeitmangel habe. aber da hier weit und breit nix auf der main war, hab ich es schnell gemacht. wenn ihr noch weitere punkte habt, ruhig rein damit. wird ja langsam richtig spannend mit der neuen kartengeneration.


----------



## poiu (27. September 2010)

@tm0975

zitier hier doch einfach denn beitrag von Explosiv und gut ist


----------



## Cayman XT (27. September 2010)

Für alle, die mit einem Direktvergleich mehr anfangen können :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: 6750 6770¹æ¸ñÈ«ÆØ¹â - ÏÔ¿¨ÊÓÏñ¼¼Êõ¼°ÐÐÇé×ÊÑ¶ÌÖÂÛÇø - ÖÇÄÜÊÖ»ú|µçÄÔÓ²¼þÐÂÉú´ú - ×îºÃµÄÖÇÄÜÊÖ»ú|µçÄÔÓ²¼þ½»Ò×¼°¶þÊÖÖÃ»»»¥¶¯Æ½Ì¨

'XT


----------



## tm0975 (27. September 2010)

Cayman XT schrieb:


> Für alle, die mit einem Direktvergleich mehr anfangen können :



Danke!


----------



## Earisu (27. September 2010)

Interessant werd aber eher auf die 6850 warten. Bin mit meiner 5850 zwar voll zufrieden aber meine Frau möchte ihre 8800gt in Rente schicken und da hol ich mir dann die neue und sie bekommt die alte  

Sind eigentlich zu der  68XX Reihe schon Details bekannt geworden? Hab noch nichts darüber gefunden.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. September 2010)

Das sieht wirklich sehr vielversprechend aus. Bin mal gespannt wie die Highend Karten werden. Bin schon auf die Antwort von Nvidia gespannt. Ich hoffe es kommt eine, sonst werden auch die HD6xxx unbezahlbar.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. September 2010)

Hallo, vielleicht hab` ich es überlesen - welche Speicherbusbreite werden die 6750/6770 haben? 
Da die 6770 über der Leistung der GTX460-1GB  liegen wird, wird sie vermutlich auch etwas über dem Preis der 460er-1GB bei deren Erscheinen auf dem Markt liegen.
Greetz


----------



## tm0975 (27. September 2010)

Earisu schrieb:


> Interessant werd aber eher auf die 6850 warten. Bin mit meiner 5850 zwar voll zufrieden aber meine Frau möchte ihre 8800gt in Rente schicken und da hol ich mir dann die neue und sie bekommt die alte
> 
> Sind eigentlich zu der  68XX Reihe schon Details bekannt geworden? Hab noch nichts darüber gefunden.



Eckdaten zu den AMD-Grafikchips Cayman und Barts | 3DCenter.org

Rechte Spalte. Die erwartet Mehrleistung zur 5870 beträgt 30 bis 45%, was bei gleicher Fertigungstechnologie (tsmc 40 nm) schoh sehr viel ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Rohdaten, hoffentlich werden die Chips wirklich so gut wie man vermuten könnte - und hoffentlich kommt endlich Cayman! Wo bleibt die HD6870/6970?!


----------



## Explosiv (27. September 2010)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hallo, vielleicht hab` ich es überlesen - welche Speicherbusbreite werden die 6750/6770 haben?



256Bit-Bus.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

Ich glaube, nVidia ist erledigt. 
Wenn diese Karten so gut werden, bedeutet das den K.O.

Schon komisch wie sich das Blatt im Laufe der Jahre wenden kann, oder? Genau das selbe haben wie vor 3 - 4 Jahren über AMD gesagt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2010)

Wie sicher ist eigentlich die 5D/4D Shader Angabe?
In der Quelle zu den Cayman Daten ist ja davon die Rede, dass man es noch nicht weiß ob AMD die Shader verändert hat in dieser Hinsicht, die Daten des Barts weisen aber eindeutig die besseren 4D Shadereinheiten auf.

hängt das zusammen oder könnte Cayman mit 5er und Barts mit 4er Shader kommen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. September 2010)

mao5 sagt: Die Folie ist ein Fake.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> mao5 sagt: Die Folie ist ein Fake.




Und jetzt noch mal auf deutsch bitte. Was ist bitte mao5?


----------



## tm0975 (27. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich glaube, nVidia ist erledigt.
> Wenn diese Karten so gut werden, bedeutet das den K.O.
> 
> Schon komisch wie sich das Blatt im Laufe der Jahre wenden kann, oder? Genau das selbe haben wie vor 3 - 4 Jahren über AMD gesagt.



So schlimm wirds nciht werden, aber ein gewissen größenwahn und überheblihckeit seitens nvidia kann man schon vermuten. amd hingegen hatte ein ganz klares konzept, was sie kontinuierlich vorangebracht haben. kern war dabei ein rundum schlüssiger chip (fläche, transistoren, herstellungskosten, schrittweise weiterentwichlung...), was für kontinuierliche verbesserung gesorgt hat. dies zahlt sich nun aus.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> mao5 sagt: Die Folie ist ein Fake.



Die Folie oder auch die abgebildeten Angaben? So kurz von dem Start sind doch definitiv schon Karten außerhalb von AMD im Umlauf und da gibts doch immer irgendwelche kleinen Informationsschlupflöcher, oder?


----------



## Masterchief (27. September 2010)

Die HD 6770 hat schon 320 (4D) prozessoren bei 146W TDP

Dann könnte die HD 6870 auf 640 (4D) zurückgreifen und hätte ein TDP von 292W

Damit würde die GTX480 keine sonne mehr sehn.

das wäre der hammer ich bin mal gespannt wieviel die HD 6870 haben wird,
sie könnte dann wohl meine neue karte anfang 2011 werden. sonst kommt die HD 6770 rein

Mich hauen die Leistungsdaten um...


----------



## -Shorty- (27. September 2010)

Bleibt vor allem zu hoffen das es nicht wieder nur ein "Paper-launch" wird und die ersten Karten erst wieder 2-3 Monate später verfügbar sind... (5xxx er Reihe)


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Die HD 6770 hat schon 320 (4D) prozessoren bei 146W TDP
> 
> Dann könnte die HD 6870 auf 640 (4D) zurückgreifen und hätte ein TDP von 292W
> 
> ...




292 Watt für eine Single GPU Karte wäre für dich also DER Hammer? Na ich weiß ja nicht ...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. September 2010)

In der Gefahr, erledigt zu sein, ist immer als erster der, der sich "frische" Entwicklungs- und Produktlaunching-Kosten an den Hals geschafft hat.
Den Rest wird der Markt zeigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> 292 Watt für eine Single GPU Karte wäre für dich also DER Hammer? Na ich weiß ja nicht ...



Die ganzen NV-Fanboys haben sich bei der GTX480 auch nicht beschwert 

Wenn die Daten aber stimmen (1920 4D Shader bei 300W) wird der Cayman wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte die GTX480 aber vernichten... die gleiche Leistungsaufnahme mit der Performance pro Watt der HD5000er Serie... Wahnsinn


----------



## Masterchief (27. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> 292 Watt für eine Single GPU Karte wäre für dich also DER Hammer? Na ich weiß ja nicht ...



Bedenke das sie die 5970 überflügelt bei gleichen verbrauch

Somit hätte AMD die leistungkrone und NV kann mit ihr Design nicht mithalten frühstens bei 28nm aber da hat AMD auch wieder eine neue karte am start


----------



## mixxed_up (27. September 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Bedenke das sie die 5970 überflügelt bei gleichen verbrauch
> 
> Somit hätte AMD die leistungkrone und NV kann mit ihr Design nicht mithalten frühstens bei 28nm aber da hat AMD auch wieder eine neue karte am start




Das wäre ganz einfach Quatsch mit Soße, es soll doch eine HD 6970 kommen, und das recht bald. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem, dass es nicht so kommen würde. Und was bringt das, wenn man mit einer Single GPU mit selben Verbrauch ne Karte macht, die die 5970 überflügelt? Damit ist nichts gewonnen, schon seit der HD 3000 Serie hat AMD auf Multi-GPU Flaggschiffe gesetzt, und so wird es auch diesmal sein.


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2010)

Man darf aber nicht davon ausgehen, das NV in dieser Zeit untätig war. Die werden auch was in der Hinterhand haben (müssen sie auch, sonst kann sich die HD68xx kein Mensch leisten).


----------



## Bääängel (27. September 2010)

Lasst die Spiele beginnen! 


Sieht doch ganz nett aus, schön wäre es aber, wenn die Karten, vor allem dei HD 68xx serienmäßig mit 2Gb Speicher kommen würden.


----------



## sahvg (27. September 2010)

wenn die 6xxx serie wirklich so gut wird geht meine 5850 oc. in rente ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2010)

Ja auf 2GB hoffe ich inständig... eine HD6870 mit 1GB wäre ja Frevel^^


----------



## Explosiv (27. September 2010)

@Carsten
Der hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (27. September 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Die Spezifikationen sehen wie folgt aus: [...]



Fake oder nicht Fake, das ist hier die Frage.



> Die Bestätiguing kommt nun von ati-forum.de.


Das ist keine Bestätigung, die haben das von einer anderen Seite. Bis vor kurzem haben die ihre News sogar _[Exklusiv]_ genannt. Extrem lächerlich.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. September 2010)

Mao - der muß Bescheid wissen, der war auch rot.


----------



## tm0975 (27. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Lasst die Spiele beginnen!
> 
> 
> Sieht doch ganz nett aus, schön wäre es aber, wenn die Karten, vor allem dei HD 68xx serienmäßig mit 2Gb Speicher kommen würden.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Warum standardmäßig 2 gb, wenn su gut wie kein spiel davon profitiert. dass es eine 2 gb version geben wird, ist ok. aber standard wäre definitiv unnütze mehrkosten! ist ja nciht so, dass es das 2. gb gratis dazu gibt bei samsung und co.


----------



## STSLeon (27. September 2010)

Da ist sich nichtmal die Redaktion einig ob das ein Fake ist immerhin ist die gleiche Folie auch auf der Main zu sehen.


----------



## Explosiv (27. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man darf aber nicht davon ausgehen, das NV in dieser Zeit untätig war. Die werden auch was in der Hinterhand haben



Die zwei angekündigten GT330 werden da aber wohl nicht reichen . 
Von NV wurde derartiges bisher nicht weiter angekündigt. NVs nächste Generation kommt erst 2011, dass kann Anfang des Jahres, oder im schlimmsten Fall zum Ende des Jahres der Fall sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Bääängel (27. September 2010)

Wobei diese Roadmap doch fast ncihts aussagt. Fermi ist breit verfügbar erst mitte diesen Jahres gewesen udn nciht, wie die Karte es einem suggeriert schon 2009. Also kann es genausogut sein, dass Kepler erst 2012 kommt.

@ tmo975

Naja, wenn du auf full Hd mit 8 xmsaa zockst, dann kann es bei dem ein oder andern Spiel schonmal knapp werden, insbesondere, wenn man höhere Auflösungen anpeilt. und ich meine mal, dass man, wenn man 500€ für ne Graka ausgiebt, dann acuh was haben will udn nciht feststellen muss, dass der Speicher nciht reicht.


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Von NV wurde derartiges bisher nicht weiter angekündigt. NVs nächste Generation kommt erst 2011, dass kann Anfang des Jahres, oder im schlimmsten Fall zum Ende des Jahres der Fall sein.



Ich hoffe mal, das NV sich nicht zu lange Zeit lassen muss. Ich will nämlich für eine HD68xx kein Vermögen bezahlen.


----------



## killuah (27. September 2010)

Die HD6850 gehört mir.


----------



## tm0975 (27. September 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Die zwei angekündigten GT330 werden da aber wohl nicht reichen .
> Von NV wurde derartiges bisher nicht weiter angekündigt. NVs nächste Generation kommt erst 2011, dass kann Anfang des Jahres, oder im schlimmsten Fall zum Ende des Jahres der Fall sein.



Das wird Ende 2011 sein, frühestens. Die nächste Serie soll in 28 nm gefertigt werden, bei TSMC. Das sagt eigentlich alles darüber aus, wann es diese geben wird.



Bääängel schrieb:


> Wobei diese Roadmap doch fast ncihts aussagt. Fermi ist breit verfügbar erst mitte diesen Jahres gewesen udn nciht, wie die Karte es einem suggeriert schon 2009. Also kann es genausogut sein, dass Kepler erst 2012 kommt.
> 
> @ tmo975
> 
> Naja, wenn du auf full Hd mit 8 xmsaa zockst, dann kann es bei dem ein oder andern Spiel schonmal knapp werden, insbesondere, wenn man höhere Auflösungen anpeilt. und ich meine mal, dass man, wenn man 500€ für ne Graka ausgiebt, dann acuh was haben will udn nciht feststellen muss, dass der Speicher nciht reicht.



ja, für 500e eine 2gb version wäre ok, aber dann sollte es für 400 bis 450e eine 1 gb version geben. dann wäre ja die welt in ordnung.


----------



## GaAm3r (27. September 2010)

Cayman XT schrieb:


> Für alle, die mit einem Direktvergleich mehr anfangen können :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne echt schöne Seite hast du 

Spekulationen über Spekulationen.Mao5 , wer kennt den bitte nicht ? 

Es werden wieder x Thread´s geschlossen weil es ein OT Diskussions Battle wird (Mein Englisch ).
Ich hoffe mal das das gut wird und ja ich bin ATI Fan.
Wenn es ein richtiger Launch wird hat Nvidia nichts in der Hand , ist einfach so.

Die Leute die spekulieren mag ich, bleibt bitte die nächten paar Monate alle sachlich , sonst endet das in einem Bandenkrieg zwischen MOD und User.

Fazit:
 6*** kann kommen PCGH ist gerüstet 

gRuß


----------



## Cayman XT (27. September 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Danke!



Hab nichts einzuwenden, wenn du das Bild als passend für den Thread ansiehst und im Artikel editieren willst . Würd's dann einfach bei mir entfernen ...

'XT


----------



## ReaCT (28. September 2010)

Wenn die Folie stimmen würde, wäre die die sogar schneller als ne HD5870, wenn auch mit ein bisschen Speicheroc. Ich freu mich schon auf die


----------



## facehugger (28. September 2010)

Ich hoffe die Daten stimmen soweit. Eine 6850 für 250€, *das* wär mal ne Ansage


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Daten stimmen soweit. Eine 6850 für 250€, *das* wär mal ne Ansage


 
NIE im Leben.
Ich will zwar auch ne 6850, doch die HD68x0 Reihe wird sich AMD auch ordentlich bezahlen lassen. Die dürften ja fast konkurenzlos sein.

Man bekommt ja eine 5850 sogar nur schwer für 250€.


----------



## Saab-FAN (28. September 2010)

Wenn die Daten da wirklich stimmen, dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich meine 5830 noch iwie los werde, um mir so ein Rechenmonster kaufen zu können. 

Allerdings glaube ich, dass die 68xxer bei so viel Leistung in Preisregionen vorstoßen werden, in denen noch nie eine Karte zuvor gewesen ist^^


----------



## mrwuff (28. September 2010)

saab-fan schrieb:


> allerdings glaube ich, dass die 68xxer bei so viel leistung in preisregionen vorstoßen werden, in denen noch nie eine karte zuvor gewesen ist^^




**lol**


----------



## geo (28. September 2010)

Wenn die Gerüchte nur halbwegs zutreffen dann hat NV ein echtes Problem am Hals 
Ob das für die Kunden gut ist bezweifle ich erst mal, denn jedes Unternehmen lässt sich ein Spizenprodukt auch sehr gut bezahlen.
Wenn AMD den Weg geht wie die letzten Jahre, also viel über den Preis dann hat man bei NV wirklich garnichts mehr zu lachen.

Ich denke wir alle wollen nicht, das NV bald den gleichen Rückstand verbucht bei der GPU Leistung, wie AMD gegenüber Intel an CPU Leistung 

Für einen auf GPU´s spezialisierten Hersteller könnte das sehr schnell zum großen Problem werden. Zumal sich NV mit seinem proprietäre Gedöns eh schon einiges erlaubt das sich nur ein Marktführer erlauben kann!


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. September 2010)

mrwuff schrieb:


> **lol**





...aber ein ganz ganz lautes LOL


----------



## mrwuff (28. September 2010)

geo schrieb:


> Für einen auf GPU´s spezialisierten Hersteller könnte das sehr schnell zum großen Problem werden. Zumal sich NV mit seinem proprietäre Gedöns eh schon einiges erlaubt das sich nur ein Marktführer erlauben kann!



Naja, NV geht ja auch neben dem Game Segment auch andere Wege, nämlich im Wissenschaftlichen Bereich!
Daher denke ich nicht das es denen sehr weh tun wird wenn se mit AMD GPU´s nicht mithalten können.
Bin eh mal gespannt wie der Markt in sagen wir mal "10 Jahren" aussieht, wenn Spiele nicht mehr auf dem Heimischen PC Berechnet werden sondern nurnoch Gestreamt werden.

Das wäre doch glatt mal einen ARTIKEL WERT IN DER PCGH!!! 
"Überschrift"
Die SpieleWelt von morgen


----------



## poiu (28. September 2010)

@geo

na ja nicht  neues, mal hat der eine ein TOP Produkt mal der andere.

Wir brauchen nicht lange in die Vergangenheit zu sehen,
 Ati-> XTX19xx top -> dann HD2900 
 Nv-> Geforce 8 top -> dann Thermi 

die Preise waren in dieser zeit auch relativ hoch, egal ob Ati 1900 oder GF 8 GTX/Ultra...

Das interessante aktuell könnte sein das die Mid Range Karten diesmal wirklich Potential haben könnten, also die HD67x0 (das würde ich von der GF 8 8600 nicht behaupten^^)


----------



## DeRtoZz (28. September 2010)

Ich hoffe die Preise würden sich wie beim Vorgänger unter 200€ beim Verkaufsstart ansiedeln, wenn dies geschieht macht AMD nichts falsch, so würden die dem Motto "Da ist mehr drin und billger als bei der Konkurenz" weiter folgen. Da hofft man, AMD wird nicht zu NV wie zur 8000er Reihe.


----------



## tm0975 (28. September 2010)

"*Update:* Minutes after posting the story we were  informed by some people in the know that the launch will indeed go ahead  as planned. We can expect some fresh and tasty Radeons in two weeks,  but mass availability should probably be expected sometime in November.  As for Nvidia's price cuts, well it's not like they have much choice."

Gerade bei Fudzilla gelesen. Die neuen karten stehen unmittelbar vor der Tür


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2010)

Na also, in 2-4 Wochen ist es soweit. Bin mal gespannt wann Cayman folgt.


----------



## GrauerLord (28. September 2010)

Hach, ich fürchte, ich werde mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen müssen... 

Dann kommt ne 6770 in meinen Rechner.


----------



## GaAm3r (28. September 2010)

Es wird spannend.
Die 4D dinger sind kleiner und verbrauchen weniger Strom haben aber nur 95 % der Leistung oder wie seh ich das ? 
GDDR4 ?


----------



## Pat82rick (28. September 2010)

Gibt es denn schon eine Info welche Anforderungen die neuen 6xxx-Karten an die Hardware stellen werden?


----------



## GaAm3r (28. September 2010)

Pat82rick schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon eine Info welche Anforderungen die neuen 6xxx-Karten an die Hardware stellen werden?


 Was ?


----------



## XE85 (28. September 2010)

Pat82rick schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon eine Info welche Anforderungen die neuen 6xxx-Karten an die Hardware stellen werden?



Was genau meinst du damit? Ein Mainboard mit PCIe 2.0 16x, eine halbwegs aktuelle CPU und ein ordentliches Netzteil sollte man schon haben wenn du das meinst.

mfg


----------



## Pat82rick (28. September 2010)

Genau das meinte ich!


----------



## Bääängel (28. September 2010)

Ist doch aber halbwegs klar, dass man mit nem Pentium III nicht weit kommt.


----------



## GaAm3r (28. September 2010)

Deswegen habe ich auch : WAS ? 
geschrieben.

400 W Netzteil + P4 ist nicht empfehlenswert , das sollte aber jedem Trottel klar sein


----------



## _chris_ (28. September 2010)

Hat jemand was von den Preisen der neuen 6000-sereie gehört??
In welcher Preiskategorie werden die Karten anfangs zu finden sein, so wie bei den 5000?


----------



## Bääängel (28. September 2010)

steht doch am Anfang, die HD 6770 für ca. 250€ udn dann halt aufwärts, die HD 6870 denke cih, wird es ab ca. 500e geben.


----------



## Pat82rick (28. September 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern erwähnt zu haben das ich einen Pentium IV in meinem Rechner habe, keine Sorge er ist schon nen bisschen (viel) schneller als nen Pentium IV.


----------



## mrwuff (29. September 2010)

Schneller als n P4? Bohr ai! Herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## tm0975 (29. September 2010)

Pat82rick schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon eine Info welche Anforderungen die neuen 6xxx-Karten an die Hardware stellen werden?



ja, es wird ein mmx-fähiger prozessor benötigt, aber das kennen wir ja schon von 56k modem-treibern 



_chris_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand was von den Preisen der neuen 6000-sereie gehört??
> In welcher Preiskategorie werden die Karten anfangs zu finden sein, so wie bei den 5000?



sobald tsmc genug liefern kann, wird amd an der preisschrube drehen und marktanteile holen, das sit so gut wie sicher! allerdings kommt es hier nicht auf amd an, sondern auf tsmc. das ändert sich erst, wenn im h1/2011 die 28nm produktion in dresden beginnt und die radoens der 7k serie dann in deutschland bei glofo produziert werden.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (29. September 2010)

@tm0975:

Ich hätte in meiner User-News nichts von finalen Specs der Radeons geschrieben. Du weist doch gar nicht, ob diese Specs wirklich final sind. Es kann sehr wohl sein, dass die Specs ganz anderst ausschauen. Daher finde Ich es etwas zu vorschnell, in der Überschrift von finalen Specs zu reden. 
Und dass die HD 6770 womöglich schneller wird als die HD 5850 ist auch nicht sicher. 
Genau gesagt ist noch gar nichts wirklich sicher. Es gibt momentan ja zwei oder drei verschiedene Angaben zu den Barts GPUs und welche davon nun richtig sind kann kein Mensch sagen, der nicht direkt bei AMD oder einem Boardpartner arbeitet. Könnte ja auch gut sein, dass alle bisher aufgetauchten Folien fälschungen sind und die Specs noch mal ganz anderst ausfallen. 

Wenn man bei der HD6000-Generation wirklich schon von den Northern Islands sprechen kann, fallen die Änderungen etwas zu schwach aus für eine völlig neue Generation. Ich stelle mir vor, dass die Northern Islands die eigentlichen Southern Islands sind, die als Hybrid geplant wurden. Die Southern Islands sollte dann aber die neue Generation sein, welche ursprünlich ja als Northern Islands bezeichnet wurde. Und wenn Ich mir so die Performancesteigerung anschaue, bekomme Ich schon etwas die Befürchtung, dass Nvidia mit einem GF110 wieder an AMD vorbeiziehen könnte. Natürlich wieder zu Lasten des Stromverbrauchs. 

Wie dem auch sei, diese News ist eigentlich nichts weiter als eine Basis für Spekulationen. Die Fakten die hier vorgelegt werden sind keine Fakten. Hättest du geschrieben, dass es sich um mögliche finale Specs handelt, wäre das völlig okay gewesen, aber so ist die News eher irreführend.


----------



## tm0975 (1. Oktober 2010)

stimmt, denn offensichtlich kommen die genannten chips unter dem namen 6850/70 und nicht wie angenommen als 6750/70. ansonsten schaut aber alles ganz gut aus und am 18.10 wissen wir dann mehr.

Radeon HD6000 Serie startet am 18. Oktober


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja passt doch aber zu der einen Meldung von vor einigen Wochen, als gesagt wurde, dass das was wir als 6770 bezeichnet haben, in wirklichkeit 6870 heist.

Also folgendermaßen
HD6000er Karte: -> equvalente HD600er Karte:
5750->6850
5770->6870
5850->6950
5870->6970
5970->6990

Gedanke dahinter ist wohl die Leistung der Karten über zwei Generationen zu vergleichen, was durchaus sinn macht, und halt die Dualkarte im Ranking/Namensbezeichnung etwas weniger stark im Vergleich zu Top Singelgpu Karte zu zeigen. 

Ist ja auch durchaus angebracht, wenn der Nachfolger der 57X0 Reihe etwa so Leistungsstark wie die 58x0 ist, bzw sogar etws stärker, diesen dann auch nen ähnlichen Namen zu geben.


----------



## GTA 3 (1. Oktober 2010)

Die ist schon geholt!


----------



## _chris_ (1. Oktober 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> steht doch am Anfang, die HD 6770 für ca. 250€ udn dann halt aufwärts, die HD 6870 denke cih, wird es ab ca. 500e geben.



Achso übersehen danke.^^


----------

